# Customer Freeks Out On Me...



## Magic Touch III (Dec 27, 2010)

I went to a ladies house New Years Eve about 4 PM.. She is a prior happy customer...Kitchen drain is stopped up...I snake it with my little General mini 5/16"... 1 1/2" Galv. drain line...HO has 2 bottles of Liquid Plumber under the sink I move it to get access to the P Trap...I see that stuff all the time so I didnt think much of it...I run the line 3 times..put it back together and check for flow...Its draining slow so I go down in the basement to check for a clean out down there...find one and run that into the 4" stack...I look over at the kitchen line and see it leaking at a 90 about 15' from me..Further investigation reveals rust around the fitting and a rust spot on the floor indicating to me the line had been leaking before I ever got there...HO says I damaged her pipe by running my snake thru her pipe... I explain a 5/16" snake can not puncture a 1 1/2" galv pipe unless the pipe is compromised...I show her the rust on the outside of the pipe and the rust stain and drip pattern on the floor and indicate to her that those stains have been there for some time..I take my hand and am able to punch a hole thru the pipe with my hands indicating the pipe has worn thin...She demands that I fix it for free...I explain I dont do that kind of work but offer to refer a licensed plumber to her....She insists I caused the problem and that she isnt going to pay me...So here I was 1.25 hrs on the job..Unhappy customer...Refused to pay me ...telling me I suck and all her friends are going to know about this.. Sometimes it sucks to be me... What would you do ?Tom


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I would of called the police and filed a theft of services charge against her. I also would of taken lots of pictures of the pipe , and rust spots. I had people tell me I broke their sewer with my rod or poked a hole in the drain with the rodder as well. I explain to them that the rods are not designed to break the sewer or go through pipes. But they will find a weak spot and make it more so known to us after a cleaning.

Some people even call you knowing there is a problem with their pipes, in hopes you will be inexperienced enough to fall for their scam. And have you repair the pipe for free or not pay you for clearing the drain.


----------



## Magic Touch III (Dec 27, 2010)

*Freeking out*

I never subscribed to the theroy "The Customers Always Right"... I am always all about customer satisfaction though and proud of my skills....But I am not going to give it away....nor am I going to take responsibility for things I have no control over.... or the "it wasnt doing that before you got here" syndrome.... Anyway, when I got home I had a adult beverage or 2 .. slept on it..woke up and felt alot better...In retrospect I spent way to much time trying to convince an illogical thinking customer to be logical.. Its a waste of time....Tom


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> I would of called the police and filed a theft of services charge against her. I also would of taken lots of pictures of the pipe , and rust spots. I had people tell me I broke their sewer with my rod or poked a hole in the drain with the rodder as well. I explain to them that the rods are not designed to break the sewer or go through pipes. But they will find a weak spot and make it more so known to us after a cleaning.
> 
> .


I don't think that we can do that here, but it sounds awfully nice. Imagine having the power to use that kinda leverage with a customer. :w00t:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> *I would of called the police and filed a theft of services charge against her*. .


Up here it would be considered a civil matter and not criminal one...

The police would do nothing..... they would just say take her to court.

It would be great if the police would actually do something like file charges.... for fraud and theft of services.....

Thats why I dont bill until the very end of job.... something else needs repaired it gets added to the bill.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I guess I am lucky that the police in out area will cuff and take the home owner to court and charge them with theft of services. I had to do this once in my time doing plumbing work.

Lady called me and told me she wanted me to replace her ejector pump. So when I arrive to the job, she then asks me if her pump is repairable or not. I then informed her I need to open the pit to see what brand pump it is. So after a good half hour fighting the rotted bolts on the pump lid I find its a 15 year old Hydromatic with a dead switch.

So I explained to her I can replace the switch for X amount, but I do recommend replacing it since it is pretty old and it will cost her Y amount. She then said ok thank you my husband can take over from here. So I told her show owed me Z amount for opening up the pit for them. She told me no she is not paying me for a free Estimate. Which of course I told her if she asked for an estimate I would of quoted her prices over the phone for replacing a switch and replacing the pump. Her argument was I would not know which was passable with out opening the pit first. I told her that doesn't matter for an estimate. But since I did spend time opening the pit she had to pay. End result was calling the police as they where about to cuff her, they decided to pay.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Beyond the invoice legal stuff about not being responsible for pipework older than me. I describe the Job as "Attempt to clear blockage in the line up to 25' of cable, Not responsible for condition of plumbing. More work may be required and cost extra." "Please sign here before I begin." I've had the same stuff happen many times. Verbally telling them, "It is Galv. pipe and possibly in its weakened state I might put a hole in it." Doesn't work, but makes things go over better when it happens.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, some people are just crazy. I've met a few, but fortunately, they seem to be in the minority.

In another thread, I posted about a woman who went full on howling mad lunatic bat$hit on me because she thought I was trying to rip her off. See, she had a water heater with a bad leak directly from the tank. She didn't want to understand why I couldn't replace _just the tank_. I explained it about a million different ways as calmly and rationally as possible. Finally, I just smiled at her, suggested she call someone else, and walked out of her house.

The boss was a little pissed until I explained the situation to him, but I figure, no amount of money is worth working that hard to earn it:blink:....


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Maybe explain it like "plumbing products and systems are designed to meet a standard. They are also designed with the fact in mind that a blockage WILL occur in the future, and will need to be rodded." "That is why "cleanouts" are strategically placed in the dwv system, even in 100 year old systems. 

You gotta make em understand that pipe is designed to be cleaned with a cable. If it (cable) goes through it, not much you can do about it. 

Course, nothing you can say will satisfy an unreasonable person. You could never explain everything that could happen, to each customer. You would never get any work done. 

Fire them and move on.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

*"Professional Customers" stay away from them*

That's what I call them, the ones that know how to blame you for anything and have learned most times the business will cave on price, or make the additional repair to save the customer. Bout 2 months ago I was at a house to rod washer drain and price a repipe. While there the ho lady showed us a wtr htr that some electrician had to replace for her, then I remarked about a nice shelf behind the tub, she explained the last plumber to install new valves didn't reinstall her tiles blink on wall just right so she threw a fit and he made her some nice shelfs. We gave her a totally out of mind price on the repipe and left with no plans on being back. The price was so rediculas we stated it verbally and didn't waste time with a proposal. :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Last week I had a second opinion job to clear a blocked line. They wanted to throw the other plumber under the bus because his cable end broke off in the line. I told them the line failed before he came out, but they were sure it was due to the first plumber. I explained that he just found the problem and I confirmed it.:thumbsup: 



Funny how this had been a regular repeat problem for years, but now they gotta find somebody to blame. Go figure, right?


Customer asked "why is it broken now, all of a sudden?" I told them that it was "broken before the first time the drain line failed and they called a plumber and it certainly wasn't gonna get any better".


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Last week I had a second opinion job to clear a blocked line. They wanted to throw the other plumber under the bus because his cable end broke off in the line. I told them the line failed before he came out, but they were sure it was due to the first plumber. I explained that he just found the problem and I confirmed it.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Magic Touch III said:


> *I run the line 3 times*..put it back together and check for flow...Its draining slow *so I go down in the basement* to check for a clean out down there...find one and run that into the 4" stack...I look over at the kitchen line and see it leaking at a 90 about 15' from me..Further investigation reveals rust around the fitting and a rust spot on the floor indicating to me the line had been leaking before I ever got there...


 
Always, Always scope the job first, point out the deteriorating lines first, as you warn them ahead of time that there are no guarantees you'll get it open, advise them that there's evidence of the pipe deteriorating, and offer them to replace instead of drain clean.

People play stupid for a reason and this one tagged you for the moment, taking advantage of the sequence of steps you took that would put you in the "after the fact" situation. 

Your job is to educate the customer of all possibilities before they arise. That banks you to approach every single situation with their prior knowledge notified by you, keeping surprises out of the equation.


I always scope the situation out first, especially with older piping systems so I'm not drain cleaning blind. If I see 7' arm on a kitchen sink drain I know to concentrate on 10' of pipe, especially if I'm tapping the pipe and I'm solid on the arm and open on the stack, whether it opens to 2", 3" 4". 

Otherwise you can run 30' out and you're not realizing that you blew through the clog, not being efficient at the task at hand.

Even with a finished ceiling, you can get a general idea with drops in the ceiling or other layouts where most times the horizontal goes to vertical. Not always, but most times.


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

find a way to get on the roof and put some reed bar down the vent  Just kidding :thumbup:


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

I make all my clients sign a waiver saving me harmless from S***ty pipes


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

waldrop said:


> Thanks Chris Lady never called back to say they had money to finish the job and then sister called Sunday raising cane


They called you back on Sunday? You mean like January 2?? What did she say?

Which sister, the neighbor sister or the one from New York?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

anytime I walk into an old house with metallic piping, the first thing out of my mouth is that they may have a heavily corroded drain pipe somewhere and we will not be a responsible for any breakage and they will still be a responsible for paying if cabling will not resolve the issue due to a broken pipe. This is also put in writing and they sign that part of the invoice. 

you'll have to learn there is more to this job then sticking the springy thing down the pipe and turning a machine on. the reason we charge more than handyman is dew to our experience. if she really want to push the issue, she could say that you never advised her ahead of time that there was a possibility of pipe breakage. CYA man. I try to approach every call with the attitude that this person is going to try to screw me but I polite at the same time


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> They called you back on Sunday? You mean like January 2?? What did she say?
> 
> Which sister, the neighbor sister or the one from New York?


The one that used to be a realtor, not that one from crooklyn .she left message said she was handeling it know. And we need to fix pipe that we stop up.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

So, she's still blaming you for the the already existing problem?:whistling2:


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes she did on Sunday but haven't herd from since , she want get done till summer when smell get them. Are sister from crooklyn pays they were waiting on her to come home to get it fix ,she just didn't have funds


----------



## Plumber pete (Jan 3, 2011)

Magic Touch III said:


> I went to a ladies house New Years Eve about 4 PM.. She is a prior happy customer...Kitchen drain is stopped up...I snake it with my little General mini 5/16"... 1 1/2" Galv. drain line...HO has 2 bottles of Liquid Plumber under the sink I move it to get access to the P Trap...I see that stuff all the time so I didnt think much of it...I run the line 3 times..put it back together and check for flow...Its draining slow so I go down in the basement to check for a clean out down there...find one and run that into the 4" stack...I look over at the kitchen line and see it leaking at a 90 about 15' from me..Further investigation reveals rust around the fitting and a rust spot on the floor indicating to me the line had been leaking before I ever got there...HO says I damaged her pipe by running my snake thru her pipe... I explain a 5/16" snake can not puncture a 1 1/2" galv pipe unless the pipe is compromised...I show her the rust on the outside of the pipe and the rust stain and drip pattern on the floor and indicate to her that those stains have been there for some time..I take my hand and am able to punch a hole thru the pipe with my hands indicating the pipe has worn thin...She demands that I fix it for free...I explain I dont do that kind of work but offer to refer a licensed plumber to her....She insists I caused the problem and that she isnt going to pay me...So here I was 1.25 hrs on the job..Unhappy customer...Refused to pay me ...telling me I suck and all her friends are going to know about this.. Sometimes it sucks to be me... What would you do ?Tom


I had almost the same thing happen to me.Exept after a complaint two weeks later that the basement ceiling was wet, her brother tore out the sheetrock to show that a sheetrock screw that had been eaten away from the acid she put in it and there was a perfect hole in the side of a pvc pipe. Her old lady neighbor was there and started insulting me personally. I was gonna fix it for her (she lives 3 doors down from me) but she was so awful even accusing me of being a terrible neighbor because I didnt wave at her when she drove by.The only thing you can do is smile and walk away. and know that karma is a *****. If you fix it or pay for it, then you will be known as a push over. If you fight her for it, you will only strengthen her arguement when she *****es to her friends. Also just remember, the people she talks to if she has any influence on then both know her and how she is and wont listen to her or they like her because they are just as bad as she is and you dont want those kind if customers anyway. Or......as a respected plumbing contractor in the community, you could play the same game and tell every plumber you come in contact with about her then she will have difficullt finding someone to work for her. By the way, my customer has since called me for service and I told her to call my least favorite competitor Pete


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

"By the way, my customer has since called me for service and I told her to call my least favorite competitor Pete"

AND THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I DO, KNOWING FULL WELL THAT MY NEAREST COMPETITOR CHARGES DOUBLE WHAT I DO!!!!!!


----------



## rrapidron (Jan 16, 2011)

*Loony Customers*

After 21 years on my own plumbing and drain cleaning I have come up with my own system for handling nut cases-generally I can determine if they are a Loon or not chatting and looking at what needs done-I tell them I need to go to Van to get tools and then I drive to my next call -when they call raising call I refer them to someone that I dont like lol


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

mpsllc said:


> That's what I call them, the ones that know how to blame you for anything and have learned most times the business will cave on price, or make the additional repair to save the customer. Bout 2 months ago I was at a house to rod washer drain and price a repipe. While there the ho lady showed us a wtr htr that some electrician had to replace for her, then I remarked about a nice shelf behind the tub, she explained the last plumber to install new valves didn't reinstall her tiles blink on wall just right so she threw a fit and he made her some nice shelfs. We gave her a totally out of mind price on the repipe and left with no plans on being back. The price was so rediculas we stated it verbally and didn't waste time with a proposal. :thumbup:


Same lady called back last week, needed another drain rodded out, we were much to busy and will be for several weeks. :thumbsup:


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

:laughing:you should of stuck a rag down her line.:laughing:


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

Stuff like this makes me wonder how in hell these people managed to get thru life as long as they have.


----------

